# RR: 78. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178



## Trout

*1.	Argerich	(1971)










2.	Horowitz	(1932)










3.	Arrau	(1970)










4.	Zimerman	(1990)










5.	Levy	(1956)










6.	Richter	(1965, Carnegie Hall)










7.	Cortot	(1929)










8.	Bolet	(1982)










9.	Nojima	(1986)










10.	Barere	(1947)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Argerich	(1971)
2.	Horowitz	(1932)
3.	Arrau	(1970)
4.	Zimerman	(1990)
5.	Levy	(1956)
6.	Richter	(1965, Carnegie Hall)
7.	Cortot	(1929)
8.	Bolet	(1982)
9.	Nojima	(1986)
10.	Barere	(1947)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

